
Ask HN: How serious is the Novel Coronavirus outbreak and how worried are you? - manojlds
There&#x27;s lots of rumours and theories going around and some of the news out of China have not been good. What are your thoughts and how are you handling it?
======
LinuxBender
If you would like some concise details about the virus and its risks, I would
watch all the videos produced by this doctor. [1] I am not too concerned for
myself, as I keep my immune system very strong. I am concerned for others that
I care about that spent time around smokers, as they and elderly are at the
highest risk. Read up on ACE2 as this is a big part of the risk to smokers.
[2]

In my opinion, the best you can do is to not stress over the bits you can not
control (rumors, numbers, etc). Stress will weaken your immune system. You can
also reduce the load on your immune system by eating healthy (remove sugar,
carbs) and getting exercise when you can. Get plenty of real vitamin C from
green leafy vegetables, zinc, I'm sure you know all of this. If you have loved
ones that smoke, try to get them to at least temporarily use the patch or
nicotine gum for a while.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT3_A1bf9pU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT3_A1bf9pU)

[2] -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2798380/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2798380/)

~~~
axiosgunnar
Does more exercise really equal less strain on the immune system?

Intuitively, it would seem that resting and not doing any physical activities
would leave more energy for the body to use to fight off diseases.

~~~
LinuxBender
If I knew I were going to be around people exposed to the virus, I would
probably take a short break from hormetic effects on the system. Otherwise I
would get at least 30 minutes of elevated heart rate daily to keep the immune
system strong. If feasible, I would probably also try to make sure I was
getting 8 hours of sleep per day which I know is easier said than done if
people are under stress.

~~~
DoctorOetker
Wow, I never knew about these tips & tricks.

I guess I can stop using condoms now, as long as I sleep well and exercise my
heart for half an hour a day... /s

